# Interest in Oriental Adventures PbP?



## Ariakor (May 7, 2005)

Hello Everyone!

I was thinking about running a chinese-themed Oriental Adventures game, kind of based on martial Arts movies like "Hero", "House of Flying Daggers" and "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon", but set in my own oriental themed campaign setting. So i was wondering if there is someone out there who'd be interested in that kind of game. Say if four people would be willing to, i would be willing to set up a game. If there's any interest, i'd also post further details with setting and allowed classes and stuff.

Cheers, Ariakor


----------



## Valenar Elf (May 7, 2005)

*Sure...*

Sounds fun!  Count me in.


----------



## Ferrix (May 7, 2005)

Ooo wuxia stylin'   That'd be excellent.


----------



## Rhialto (May 7, 2005)

Sure.  I love *Romance of the Three Kingdoms*....


----------



## sword-dancer (May 7, 2005)

I´m Interested.
Which bokks, races, classes, level etc are allowed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2005)

Well, I'm actually number five, so count me as an interested alternate!    I'd love to be a Wu-jen!


----------



## Nephtys (May 7, 2005)

I'm interested, and probably too late. Well, consider this an application for being an alternate.


----------



## Ariakor (May 8, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks everyone for the interest so far. I think it is  no problem to expand from four to six players, if everyone is stil willing 
Concerning books:  Standard core books, Oriental Adventures and the Rokugan d20 Campaign Setting. Though there are some rules that won't be applicable (this being more with a chinese than a japanese focus and all). First: you can select races from humans, spiritfolk, nezumi and two feline spiritfolk i made up myself but i'm still not sure about the balancing of these. They can be found under http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131129.
Classes-wise you can select between standard OA core classes except for samurai. instead, there is a wuxia core class on the Wizards-boards which should be considered instead: http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=400067.
I haven't decided at which level to start, but i guess 4th level should be ok. i'll be posting further setting infos and stuff in the next day or two. If you have other questions and such, just ask


----------



## sword-dancer (May 8, 2005)

I´m interested in a water Shugenja if it fit`s the game, if not, a Wuxia or foghter would be my choice.

A format for the PCs  stats would be useful, I think.


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2005)

Damn, that Wuxia on the wizards boards looks just like what I was trying to do with another character of mine in another game.

Now a Huren wuxia, that would be something. Fast and mobile, maxed out in Balance, Climb, Jump and Tumble. Quiet, but oddly playful at times. Has little interest in material things; a sword, a little food, a straw cloak and hat to keep off the rain and keep out prying eyes are all that are really needed. A preference for mastery over magic.

And something to hunt. Something dangerous. Elusive. Unknown perhaps. Something to have taken him from the mountains he calls home. Something to be caught, killed before he can return.

Its lucky for me that you have too many players already, cos I have too many games on the go.

Have fun.

thotd.


----------



## Ariakor (May 8, 2005)

Water shugenja sounds fine with me, i'll post some more background info till tomorrow, so this might probably help you all in deciding on charaters and stuff. I'll post a thread in the rogue's gallery as well as guidelines for level etc. soon.


cheers, Ariakor


----------



## Ariakor (May 8, 2005)

*First Overview - Geography and Religion (and a little of classes)*

*Geography - A Guided Tour to the Empire of Qilin* 
Basicly this region of the world is dominated by the Empire, currently ruled by the Liang Dynasty.  The Empire encompasses all lands from the Sea of Thousand Dragons in the East to the Rising Phoenix Mountains in the West, from the steaming jungles of the southern provinces neighbouring the State of Belinquar to the Great Spirit Wall protecting the Empire from the mounting Threat of the Shadowlands in the north. But aside from these two outside threats, the Empire also suffers constantly from pirate attacks on its eastern shores, raiding villages and shipping lanes and fleeing to their hidden bases and strongholds in the myriad of islands known as the Dragon Isles further east. The imperial navy has tried for years to get the pirate problems under control, but after the recent tumult in the capital it seems as if the pirates have grown stronger and bolder than ever before. Beyond the Rising Phoenix Mountains in the west another enemy threatens the Empire’s safety. The Realm of Khem’hasar and its odd flying machines today are no more than a nuisance, but during the reign of Liang Tianlong two bloody wars had been fought among the high peaks and rolling foothills on both sides of the mountains. Today there is peace, but slowly news reach the capital of the border becoming uneasy and of flying machines spotted more and more frequently near imperial territory.

_The East_ 
The Eastern Provinces of the Empire, along the coast of the Sea of Thousand Dragons, are rich and densely populated, only surpassed by the wide open Plains of the South and closely followed by the West. Here, at the coast, lies the old centre of power for the Empire. From its sprawling capital of Qijing to the many harbour cities and trade routes, the East is where the economy of the Empire is thriving. Unfortunately, because of these riches, robbery and banditry along the highways has become more and more frequent. The Imperial military frequently patrols these roads, but the farther south one gets the more sparse these patrols become.

_The South_ 
The Southern Provinces consist of a mixture of fertile plains and dense woods and jungles, broken up by several small mountain ridges which, the further west one travels, eventually join to form the protective base of the Rising Phoenix Mountains and the Khem highlands. They encompass most of the former lands of the Baoren and Huren, though some of their tribes live beyond the river which forms the border between the Empire and the Nation of Belinquar. During the Rule of the Second Dynasty, several new large cities sprang up in these lands on the open plains and today the tribes of the catfolk live peaceful with the humans that once had conquered them. The ancient remains of the feline civilisation still dot the landscape in the form of ruins left over from the war of conquest as well as their cities and villages old and new among the plains and in the jungles. The catfolk are now full citizens of the Empire but still practice their own religions and customs.

_The West_ 
The Western Provinces consist mostly of grassy plains bordered by the Rising Phoenix Mountains and are home to the most skilful of horse breeders in the whole Empire. When the Empire was first united under the rule of the First Dynasty, the people of the West were the most stubborn and difficult to bring into the fold. Their then mostly nomadic tribes, which followed their herds across the land would not easily submit to rule by a far away Emperor and settle down, but eventually they did. When the Realm of Khem’hasar, which spreads to the west of the Rising Phoenix Mountains over the vast Highlands of Khem, attempted to seize the western regions, fierce struggle ensued for years. Even after two unsuccessful invasions during the rule of the First Dynasty they attempted another one, this time using strange constructs and flying machines to try and subdue imperial forces. But this attempt, as well as the others, was beaten back, although at a high price, and from time to time the Realm of Khem’hasar tries to test the imperial vigilance with an incursion, so far unsuccessful. But even today, their threat for the people of the Empire continues, albeit not as strong as in earlier times.

_The North_ 
The Northern Provinces are by far the most sparsely populated ones. One reason for this is the rugged terrain: the coast is dominated by sheer cliffs with very few places of safe anchorage in between, while further inland the hills and mountains, which in earlier times had been covered with woods which now have grown rather thin, while rich in minerals, also harbour a great range of dangerous beasts. Most of the people dwelling in the North nowadays are either miners or military personnel, sent to guard the former as well as the borders of the Empire from an incursion by the Shadowlands. These are held at bay by the Great Spirit Wall, erected by the order of Emperor Sima Hua of the First Dynasty. Essentially the Great Spirit Wall is a series of towers connected by a wall almost 80 feet high and infused with the ancient magic of the First Dynasty. Beyond the Wall, the lands are even more rugged and inhospitable. Once they had been part of the Empire or of other kingdoms in the north, but Bloodmagic and Corruption by Demons changed all that to become a visible manifestation of the evil of the Netherworld. The last great attack by the roving hordes of the Shadowlands occurred during the Rule of the Second Dynasty and led to the fall of several of the outlying bastions and forts of the Wall, but none of the primary defences had been breached. After that, the forces of the Shadowlands fell into chaos and warred among themselves or seemed to have lost interest in the Empire altogether. But it seems as if today someone or some is bringing order to the chaos beyond the wall.

_The Sea of Thousand Dragons_ 
The Sea of Thousand Dragons is known for its notorious bands of pirates and other sea-going outlaws. While many of the smaller islands are uninhabited, the larger ones in the uncountable island chains dotted throughout the Sea often not only provide food and shelter for one or more tribes of humans and others, they also harbour the strongholds and island retreats of the pirate bands. Most islands in the Sea of Thousand Dragons are volcanic in origin, and several of them still contain one or more active volcanoes. In the southern reaches of the Sea they are mostly covered with steaming jungles like the mainland, but the further north they are the sparser their growth becomes. The three largest of them, surrounded by a ring of smaller islands that are little more than volcanoes jutting out of the Sea, lie just a few miles distant from each other and form the centre of the island civilisations. From there most of the legal trade of the so-called Dragon Islands that reaches the mainland comes, exotic food, materials like obsidian and other stuff not common on the mainland. This trade is also what made the islanders rich, but it also is the reason for the increasing pirate activity, because those that are rich already do not like to share their newfound wealth with others more often than not.

_General Layout_ 
The Empire itself is divided into 18 Provinces: 8 along the coast, 4 in the south, 2 in the north and the remaining 4 in the west. Each Province is controlled by a Governor from the local aristocracy, usually a Duke in rank. While the dukes obey directly to the Emperor, their subordinates receive orders from them. This kind of pyramid forms the Celestial Order, with the Emperor as highest-ranking member due to his receiving the Mandate of Heaven for his rule. A weakening of the Empire due to inner and outer threats is most often seen as a sign of the current Emperor having lost (or being about to loose) his Mandate, having angered the spirits of the realm’s ancestors and the three Heavenly Guides.


*Religion*
The Empire of Qilin has a wide variety of religious practices, but whether or not the people go praying at shrine to their local deities like their ancestors did for generations before them or if they pay homage at the local temples and monasteries of the Heavenly Guides, they all practise, in one way or another, the ancestor worship as laid down during the First Dynasty. The basic principle of this is a lasting respect and reverence of the family’s deceased. Every household has a little shrine where, during religious festivals and on special days, like the birth of a child or the death of a family member, offerings are brought to the ancestors of the family and the Heavenly Guides. These Guides – the Dragon, the Phoenix and the Qilin – represent the divine beings of the heavenly order. They are revered throughout the Empire and are, beside the Imperial Ancestors, the most respected of the inhabitants of the Netherworld. The monasteries and temples house a mixed number of monks and priests (the shugenja) who live, practise study and perform the holy duties of the Heavenly Order. Each of the monasteries is associated with one of the five elements – Air, Earth, Water, Fire and Wood – and each of these perform the holy rites a little different according to the beliefs of their elemental leaning. Earth-aspect temples are more common in the North, while Water-aspect temples frequently are found in the east. Air-aspect temples are more common in the West than anywhere else, while Wood-aspect temples are often found among the human-founded cities of the South. Fire-aspect temples, being directly associated with the Heavenly Guides themselves, are encountered everywhere in the same frequency. It is more common for a region to have a Fire-aspect temple in one of the larger cities, while the smaller temples dedicated to the other elements are found in the more remote regions. Every temple teaches its own style of magic, influenced by the elements and each one practices its own form of martial arts, which help the monks and priests focus their bodies and minds on their holy duties. Monks as well as priests are often encountered on the road, helping people in need, tending to remote shrines and educating the people.

_Religious Beliefs of the Catfolk_ 
The Baoren and Huren also practise the imperial religions, but they also have their own religious believes. They are more in tune with nature and the manifold spirits within, surrounding everything and everyone and not bound by any beliefs of associated elements to lend form and function to them. These Nature Spirits, as well as the Tribal Ancestors, are revered in local shrines and temples, often side by side with the human ones. Instead of priests leading the holy rituals, the catfolk have their caste of shamans who are their spiritual leaders and often function as guides to the tribal leaders. They see themselves as the embodiment of the Nature Spirits, as their Media through which they are able to interact with the Living World outside of the Spiritrealm. As such the shamans form an essential part of the catfolk’s culture and, though most of them are catfolk, it is also known of some humans who have heard the call of the Spiritworld and followed down that path. Especially in the cities of the Southern Provinces this seems to happen more and more these days.
The Heavenly Guides and the Ancestors (not only the ancestors of the imperial family but the other ancestors as well) grant the Emperor his right to rule over his realm without questioning his ability. It is the pillar upon which the Emperor’s authority rests and therefore each year on New Year the Emperor performs a ritual at the Imperial Temple at Qijing to renew the Heavenly Mandate of his rule. This ceremony is witnessed by most of the aristocracy who has spent the winter at court in the capital, and the streets surrounding the Imperial Temple are usually crowded with people who show their reverence to the Emperor as spiritual and political leader.

_The Mystics_ 
Lastly, a little outside of everything, are those who seek to divine the secrets of the arcane. The Wu-ren, the mystic masters of magic, are a secretive group who form their own guilds within the cities and teach the magical arts to others they find worthy.


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2005)

The setting looks great, the only problem is that I don't own OA... Could I play a core class? A druid would require only minor adjustments to fit in a chinese setting. By removing the (celtic-inspired) weapon-restrictions, adjusting the animals available for wild shape, and playing the ethos with an eastern flavour one could make it fit nicely. Perhaps one could remove the armore proficiencies and replace them with a monk-like AC-bonus from wisdom. 
Otherwise I could just play a monk (renaming Ki back to Chi), or a Wuxia from your link. I'd prefer a spellcaster, though, since I find them more interesting to play.


----------



## Ariakor (May 9, 2005)

well, a druid should be fine with me, but make the following changes: proficient only in simple weapons, no armor or shield proficiencies and change wild empathy to "spirit empathy" because, like the shaman from OA which would almost fill the role of the druid in that case (but this guy can't shapechange, has instead a flurry attack like monk), this variant druid is more attuned to the nature spirits of his surroundings and can communicate with these rather than with the wild animals. he still gets an animal companion and can shapechange as per standard rules, though in regards to the shapes you should select some appropriate for the setting. best would be if you make a short list and send it to me (or attach it to your character later in the rogue gallery). to make up for the lost armor proficiencies i would give this character a ac bonus equal to his wisdom modifier like the monk. the only "problem" in-game is that a character like this would be more likely to have come from the southern parts of the realm and therefore could be a bit "uncomfortable" with the rest of the group in the beginning, depending on their choice of characters.

cheers, Ariakor

p.s.: further background info following soon


----------



## Rhialto (May 9, 2005)

I'd like to play a fighter, a low-ranking magistrate of the Empire dedicated to defeating bandits, criminals, and threats to the land and people.


----------



## Nephtys (May 9, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> well, a druid should be fine with me, but make the following changes: proficient only in simple weapons, no armor or shield proficiencies and change wild empathy to "spirit empathy" because, like the shaman from OA which would almost fill the role of the druid in that case (but this guy can't shapechange, has instead a flurry attack like monk), this variant druid is more attuned to the nature spirits of his surroundings and can communicate with these rather than with the wild animals. he still gets an animal companion and can shapechange as per standard rules, though in regards to the shapes you should select some appropriate for the setting. best would be if you make a short list and send it to me (or attach it to your character later in the rogue gallery). to make up for the lost armor proficiencies i would give this character a ac bonus equal to his wisdom modifier like the monk. the only "problem" in-game is that a character like this would be more likely to have come from the southern parts of the realm and therefore could be a bit "uncomfortable" with the rest of the group in the beginning, depending on their choice of characters.
> 
> cheers, Ariakor
> 
> p.s.: further background info following soon




Sounds great. And if I understand traditional chinese animism correctly (which I probably don't) the character should be able to work together with a group devoted to the Empire. The "Mandate of Heaven" is strongly connected to harmony with the spirits of the land (since natural disasters caused by the natural spirits would demonstrate a loss of the emperor's mandate). As long as the Emperor keeps his mandate my character would consider him to be in harmony with nature. An attunement to the spirits of the land wouldn't automatically make the character an enemy of civilization (afaik).
That reasoning could even be extended to make my character strongly loyal to the Empire (though I'm still toying with different ideas for the character). Since the Empire alone holds the Mandate of Heaven/Nature the enemies of the Empire would also be the enemies of Heaven and Nature.


----------



## Ariakor (May 9, 2005)

i guess you're right on with that. i guess i was a bit unclear on the "uncomfortable" part. In generally a druidic character (with a background in one of the Southern Provinces) is probably just uincomfortable with all the civilised practices people from other parts of the empire have. but that should only be a minor obstacle, since the EMpire in its current form has existed for several generations already And on two occasions, when it became clear that the Emperor had lost the Mandate of Heaven, the people were obliged, so to speak, to remove the corrupted an stagnant dynasty and replace it with one that was better for the Empire in general. So this was mostly done by the nobility, but the people in general felt it when the Mandate of the current Dynasty neared its end and this also found its expression in further unrust within and without.
So a character like this could indeed be loyal to the Empire as such, but not necesserely to the Imperial Dynasty (if justified, and such a character should get a feeling of growing instability in the real world as well as in the Spirit Realms).
And your view towards other realms should be correct as well.

I'm sorry that it takes me so long to post further background info, i just happened to have a lot more work for university comming my way then expected. nevertheless i should be able to post more infos (probably on the people of the empire and their culture, to help with character ideas) within the next day. if you want information on a specific topic, just post it here.


----------



## Rhialto (May 9, 2005)

Well, character creation guidelines would be nice...


----------



## Ariakor (May 10, 2005)

ok, here it is:
characters atart at 4th level, 32 point-byu for attributes, standard gold for equipment for a 4th level character (54oo gp), all core classes in OA except for the samurai (this needs some changes in background, but could be taken as well, otherwise) and including the wuxia-class from the WotC-Boards i linked to earlier (as well as the druid with the above changes). all characters should have an affilation with the empire in common or it should at least be possible for them to work together with imperial PCs, if from different background. allowed races are humans, the spirit folk and nezumi from OA and the baoren and huren from my "races" post. You can use material from all 3.5 core books, the complete series, Oa and Rokugan campaign setting as wel as the forgotten realms books.
any other questions regarding charcter creation?

cheers, Ariakor


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Character moved to the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## sword-dancer (May 10, 2005)

I couldn`t expect to make my character before Sunday.


----------



## Seeten (May 10, 2005)

If this isnt full, it sounds like fun. I can come up with a concept once I get home and get to my books, if you arent full.


----------



## Ariakor (May 10, 2005)

*PC Gallery up, now acception characters *

ok, i put up a thread for your pcs in the rogue's gallery section: look for "Tianchao Wangguo PbP character thread". 

here's the link, i hope it works, my browser is having some problems atm.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131456

if you can't post characters right now for any reason, tell me. iÄm planning on starting the actual game by this time next week at the latest, depending on if anything needs further discussion.

so if i haven't heard from you by then, i guess you'll be dropping out and then there would be another spot available. otherwise, i think the six spots are currently all filled. But Seeten would be No 1 in the waiting line if anybody else can't make it

cheers, Ariakor


----------



## sword-dancer (May 10, 2005)

I don`t could reasonably expect to`ve the time before sunday, sorry.


----------



## Ariakor (May 10, 2005)

no problem, sword-dancer. take your time. i won't be setting up the playing-thread before monday, i think, probably more like tuesday.


----------



## Gez (May 10, 2005)

Is it 3.0 or 3.5? OA was updated in Dragon #318, IIRC.

I'm thinking about a nezumi sohei... A guardian and protector of the places sacred to its kind. If that doesn't fit the setting (I saw nothing about the ratfolk, except that they're a valid race), then a human sohei instead. (I like the sohei class, they're my fav. OA class.)


----------



## Ariakor (May 10, 2005)

basically 3.5, but i'm in china right now so i don't have access to the dragon you mentioned. have OA and Rokugan with me and i will use the 3.5 SRD for references to core rules. I read a bit here and there about the revision on the WotC boards, so if you want to use the updated version, go ahead. if you only have the standard version, that's no problem either 

and concerning the nezumi: right, i originally planned to integrate them in my setting, but haven't so far. it qould probably be better to leave them out so a human would be ok. just post characters at the weekend or whenever you are ready. i'l post further setting info soon

Isida: just one thing regarding your character: would you like to have a realtionship with one of the "guilds" of wu-ren common in the cities of the Empire? there won't be any problems remaining unaffiliated, but otherwise it would be easier to get contacts, spells and goods in the cities


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Ariakor, that sounds good.  Guchiko would have eventually made her way to the cities, and associating with other wu-jen is something she would indeed do.


----------



## Ariakor (May 10, 2005)

ok. i'll provide aditional nifo on the guilds with the next update but if you want to you can flesh out the details yourself. otherwise i'll do that, no prob


----------



## Seeten (May 11, 2005)

my character, Lanyu, Monk, is now posted in RG. If I am the alternate, least I can do is have a good character ready to go =)


----------



## Rhialto (May 11, 2005)

Just posted Magistrate Pan Chou in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Ariakor (May 11, 2005)

characters looking good so far, i like them 
had a lot to do today, will be updating stuff tomorrow, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Ariakor, I added a bit about the wu-jen guild to the end of Guchiko's sheet, just so you know.


----------



## Seeten (May 11, 2005)

I must say, I have been waiting for a good place to play a monk for a long long time. I hope it isnt too trite that I'm not a uber cool <insert new race/class combo here> but old standbys are necessary for a believable setting, right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Hey, monks are cool, logical, and honestly rather necessary for this setting.  The only reason I didn't do one is that I'm already playing a monk in a different OA game, and I've been wanting to give the wu-jen a whirl for a while.


----------



## Seeten (May 11, 2005)

I'm not dissing on anyone else 

I tried Wuxia Fighter from the WOTC boards, but I just couldnt get into it. I admit it. I love monks.


----------



## Nephtys (May 11, 2005)

I'm working on my character, but need some info. 

How many points do animal companions and cohorts get for their abilities?
What languages are used in the setting? What planar languages are relevant?


----------



## Ariakor (May 12, 2005)

as far as animal companions are concerned, they get the same stats as in the Monster Manual. All other changes to the creature's stats are acccording to the PHb. If youneed to make up new stats, i think the creatures in the MM use the standard array of 15,14,13,12,11,10 as a basis.
Cohorts can use the 28 point-by.
The following languages are used: Imperial Common (or just Common), Spirit Tongue (the Spiritfolk), Baohua, Huhua (both for the Catfolk), Linhua (Sylvan) for Woodland spirits, Dihua(Terran) for Earth Spirits, Shuihua (Aquan) for Water Spirits, Huohua (Ignan) for Fire Spirits, Konghua (Auran) for Air Spirits, Draconic as Ancient Mystical Tongue (an a few remaining Dragons), Mohua and Guihua for Creatures and Spirits of the Shadowlands (respectively), Tengu (used both for Tengu who are almost as rare as dragons here as well as for a variety of different Spirits not elementally aligned), Giant (which is mostly found in ancient texts form the South) and the Druidic language.
The people of the Dragon Isles speak their variant of Common, lik,e the people of Khem'hasar, while the people of Belinquar speak a mixture of Common and Catfolk languages, just so you know


----------



## Gez (May 12, 2005)

For reference, here is the Revised Sohei:
[sblock]Sohei Table[sblock]

```
Level BAB  Fort  Refs  Will  Special------------------------------   Spells per day:
 1st    +0   +2    +0    +2   [i]Ki[/i] frenzy 1/day, Weapon Focus          -1- -2- -3- -4-
 2nd    +1   +3    +0    +3   Deflect Arrows                          -   -   -   -
 3rd    +2   +3    +1    +3   Diehard                                 -   -   -   -
 4th    +3   +4    +1    +4   [i]Ki[/i] frenzy 2/day                         0   -   -   -
 5th    +3   +4    +1    +4   Strength of mind                        0   -   -   -
 6th    +4   +5    +2    +5   Defensive strike                        1   -   -   -
 7th    +5   +5    +2    +5   Damage reduction 1/-                    1   -   -   -
 8th    +6   +6    +2    +6   [i]Ki[/i] frenzy 3/day                         1   0   -   -
 9th    +6   +6    +3    +6   Mettle                                  1   0   -   -
10th    +7   +7    +3    +7   Damage reduction 2/-                    1   1   -   -
11th    +8   +7    +3    +7   Greater frenzy                          1   1   0   -
12th    +9   +8    +4    +8   [i]Ki[/i] frenzy 4/day                         1   1   1   -
13th    +9   +8    +4    +8   Damage reduction 3/-                    1   1   1   -
14th   +10   +9    +4    +9                                           2   1   1   0
15th   +11   +9    +5    +9                                           2   1   1   1
16th   +12  +10    +5   +10   Damage reduction 4/-, [i]Ki[/i] frenzy 5/day   2   2   1   1
17th   +12  +10    +5   +10   Tireless frenzy                         2   2   2   1
18th   +13  +11    +6   +11                                           3   2   2   1
19th   +14  +11    +6   +11   Damage reduction 5/-                    3   3   3   2
20th   +15  +12    +6   +12   [i]Ki[/i] frenzy 6/day, whirlwind frenzy       3   3   3   3
```
[/sblock]
*Abilities:* A Wisdom score of 14 or higher is required to get access to the most powerful sohei spells, and a score of 11 or higher is required to cast any sohei spells at all. A high Constitution improves a sohei's hit points, and a high Strength makes her more effective in melee combat, where she typically excels.
*Alignment:* Any lawful.
*Hit Dice:* d10.
*Class Skills:* Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Iaijutsu Focus (Cha), Knowledge-Religion (Int), Profession (Wis).
*Base Skill Points:* 2.
Sohei Class Features[sblock]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiencies:* Sohei are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with all armors (but no shields).
*Weapon Focus:* Sohei gain Weapon Focus with a weapon of their choice as a bonus feat.
*Spells:* Beginning at 4th level, a sohei gains the ability to cast a small number of divine spells. To cast a spell, a sohei must have a Wisdom score of at least 10 + the spell's level, so a sohei with a Wisdom of 10 or lower cannot cast these spells. Sohei bonus spells are based on Wisdom, and saving throws against these spells have a Difficulty Class of 10 + spell level + Wisdom modifier. When a sohei gets 0 spells of a given level, such as 0 1st-level spells at 4th level, the sohei gets only bonus spells. A sohei without a bonus spell for that level cannot yet cast a spell of that level. A sohei has access to any spell on her spell list and can freely choose which to prepare. A sohei prepares and casts spells just as a cleric or shaman does.
Through 3rd level, a sohei has no caster level. Starting at 4th level, a sohei's caster level is one-half her class level.
*Ki Frenzy:* Starting at first level, a sohei gains the ability to focus her _ki_ power into a frenzy of berserk energy. In this frenzied state, she temporarily gains +2 to Strength and +2 to Dexterity. Her speed increases by 10 feet, and she can choose to make a flurry of blows with a full attack action in melee, making one extra attack per round while suffering a -2 penalty on every attack.
While in a _ki_ frenzy, a sohei cannot use skills or abilities that require patience or concentration, such as moving silently or casting spells. (She cannot use any sohei class skill  in a frenzy.) She can use any feat she might have except for Expertise, item creation feats, and Skill Focus (if it is tied to a skill that requires patience or concentration).
A _ki_ frenzy lasts for a number of rounds equal to three + the sohei's Constitution modifier. The sohei may prematurely end the frenzy voluntarily. At the end of the frenzy, the sohei is fatigued (-2 to Strength, -2 to Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of the encounter.
The sohei can only enter a frenzy once per encounter, and only a certain number of times per day (determined by level). Entering a frenzy is a free action.
*Deflect Arrows:* The sohei gains Deflect Arrows as a bonus feat at second level, even if she doesn't have the prerequisite feat and Dexterity score.
*Diehard:* The sohei gains Diehard as a bonus feat at third level.
*Strength of Mind:* A sohei of at least 5th level is immune to stunning and _sleep_ spells and effects.
*Defensive Strike:* The sohei gains Defensive Strike as a bonus feat at 6th level, even if she doesn't have the prerequisite feat and Dexterity score.[sblock]Defensive Strike [General]
You can turn a strong defense into a powerful offense.
*Prerequisites:* Dex 13, Int 13, Combat Expertise, Dodge.
*Benefit:* If an opponent attacks you and misses while you are using the total defense action, you can attack that opponent on your next turn with a +4 bonus on your attack roll. You gain no bonus against an opponent that does not attack you or against an opponent that attacks you and hits you.
*Special:* A fighter may select Defensive Strike as one of his fighter bonus feats. A sohei gains Defensive Strike as a bonus feat at 6th level.[/sblock]*Damage Reduction:* Starting at 7th level, the sohei gains the extraordinary ability to shrug off some amount of injury from each blow or attack. Substract 1 from the damage the sohei takes each time she is dealt damage. At 10th level, this damage reduction rises to 2. At 13th level, it rises to 3. At 16th level, it rises to 4. At 19th level, it rises to 5. Damage reduction can reduce damage to 0 but not below 0.
*Mettle:* The sohei's special blessing allows her to shrug off magical effects that would otherwise damage or harm her. If a sohei of at least 9th level makes a successful Will or Fortitude saving throw that would normally reduce the spell's effect, she suffers no effect from the spell at all. Only those spells with a Saving Throw entry of “Will partial,” “Fortitude half,” or similar entries can be negated through this ability.
*Greater Frenzy:* At 11th level, a sohei's bonuses to Strength and Dexterity during her frenzy each increases to +4, the penalty she suffers on attack rolls for making a flurry of blows is reduced to -1, and her speed increases by 20 feet during her frenzy.
*Tireless Frenzy:*At 17th level and higher, a sohei no longer becomes fatigued at the end of her frenzy.
*Whirlwind Frenzy:*  At 20th level, a sohei's bonuses to Strength and Dexterity during her frenzy each increases to +6, she suffers no penalty on attack rolls for making a flurry of blows, and her speed increases by 30 feet during her frenzy.[/sblock]Sohei Spell List[sblock]

FIRST-LEVEL
*Attraction.* Attacks are drawn to the subject creature, dealing more damage.[sblock]Transmutation
*Level:* Sha 1, Soh 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* Standard action
*Range:* Close
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 2 rounds/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
When you cast this spell, a mystical aura surrounds the subject creature, drawing attacks to the creature and making successful attacks more effective. The subject takes an additional +1 point of damage per caster level (max +5) from each melee or ranged attack that deals damage. This spell does not increase damage from spells.[/sblock]Bane
Bless
Detect Chaos
Detect Law
Divine Favor
Doom
Endure Elements
Magic Weapon
Protection from Chaos
Resistance
Shield of Faith
Virtue
*Weapon Bless.* Prepare one weapon for combat against a particular foe.[sblock]Transmutation
*Level:* Fury 1, Sha 1, Soh 1
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Weapon touched
*Duration:* Permanent until discharged
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless, object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless, object)
You prepare one weapon for combat against a particular foe. While casting the spell, you write the identity of the foe on the weapon, along with spirit invocations to give the weapon power. Although you do not need to know the exact name of the intended victim, you must still identify the creature specifically. You cannot, for example, bless a weapon for use against “a kappa,” but you can bless it for use against “the kappa who lives in Ch'i Sheng's pond.”
The first time the blessed weapon is used against the target creature, its wielder gains a +5 enhancement bonus on the first attack roll and a +5 bonus on damage if the first attack is successful. After the first attack, or if the weapon is used against another for before it is used against the target creature, the writings on the blade disappear and the spell effect ends.
_Focus:_ A writing brush and ink.[/sblock]
SECOND LEVEL
Animal Messenger
Bull's Strength
Delay Poison
Eagle's Splendor
*Honorable Weapon.* Weapon is more efficient against dishonorable creatures.[sblock]Transmutation [Lawful]
*Level:* Sha 2, Soh 2
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* Standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Weapon touched or fifty projectiles
*Duration:* 1 minute
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless, object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless, object)
_Honorable weapon_ makes a weapon honorable, allowing it to bypass the damage reduction or certain dishonorable creatures, primarily undead and a few non-oni residents of the Shadowlands. This spell has no effect on a weapon that already has an alignemen, such as a Tainted sword.
You can't cast this spell on a natural weapon, such as an animal's claw or bite.[/sblock]Owl's Wisdom
Remove Paralysis
Resist Energy
Restoration, Lesser
Shield Other
*Warning.* Subject gains +4 to Listen and Spot and retains Dex bonus to AC when flat-footed.[sblock]Divination
*Level:* Guardian 2, Sha 2, Soh 2
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* Standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Area Effect Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)
This spell heightens the subject's senses and awareness of danger. The subject gains a +4 insight bonus on Listen and Spot checks and retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any)  regardless of being caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. (He still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.)[/sblock]
THIRD LEVEL
Discern Lies
Dispel Magic
Magic Circle against Chaos
Magic Weapon, Greater
*Mental Strength.* Recipient gains +4 bonus on Will saves.[sblock]Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sha 3, Soh 3
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* Standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Living creature touched
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)
You imbue the recipient with magical energy that fortifies her will, granting her a +4 resistance bonus on all Will saves.
_Focus:_ The tail of a white fox.[/sblock]Prayer
Protection from Energy

FOURTH LEVEL
*Castigate.* Verbal rebuke deafens all who hear and damage those whose alignment differs from yours. [Updated in Complete Divine][sblock]Evocation [Sonic]
*Level:* Clr 4, Fury 4, Sha 4, Soh 4
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* Standard action
*Range:* 10 ft.
*Area:* 10-ft. radius emanation
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
This spell allows you to verbally rebuke foes. By shouting your deity's teachings about other alignments, you inflict pain on those who hear, and those in the area need not understand your divine words to be affected. This spell has no effect on creatures that cannot hear. Otherwise, you deafen foes of the same alignment for 1d4 rounds (save for half). Foes within one alignment step of yours (lawful, neutral, chaotic; good or evil) take 1 point of damage per caster level (maximum 10). Foes whose alignment is more than one step different from yours take 1d4 points of damage per caster level (maximum 10d4). A Fortitude saving throw is allowed for half damage from this spell.[/sblock]Death Ward
*Discern Shapechanger.* Penetrates disguises and shape changes.[sblock]Divination
*Level:* Sha 4, Soh 4, Wuj 3
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* Full round action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level
With a standard action spent in concentration, you can see the true form of polymorphed, disguised, or transmuted creatures within 60 feet. Each round, you can see and determine whether it is polymorphed, disguised, or transmuted, and what its true form is.
If you look at a shapechanger in its true form, you what that it is a shapechanger, but cannot determine what other forms it might be capable of assuming. For purposes of this spell, a shapechanger is any creature with the shapechanger subtype or the supernatural ability to take an alternate form or change shape. A wu jen who knows _polymorph self_ is not a shapechanger (since a spell is not a supernatural or extraordinary ability), but a spirit centipede is (since it has the extraordinary ability to assume alternate forms, though it hasn't the shapechanger subtype).
_Material Component:_ A balm of honey and lotus flower, smeared on your eyelids.[/sblock]Dispel Chaos
Divine Power
Freedom of Movement
Neutralize Poison
Order's Wrath
*Remove Fatigue.* Removes effects of fatigue as 8 hours of rest.[sblock]Transmutation
*Level:* Sha 4, Soh 4
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Up to one living creature touched per two levels.
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)
The creatures you touch gain the benefits of 8 hours of restful sleep. If a subject was fatigued, the fatigue and its penalties are removed. If a subject was already well rested, it does not need to rest or sleep during the next 24 hours. Arcane spellcasters must still rest their minds for 8 hours in order to prepare or ready their spells.[/sblock]Restoration
Spell Immunity
*Sustain.* Recipient need no food or drink for 6 hours/level.[sblock]Transmutation
*Level:* Sha 4, Soh 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* Full-round action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Up to one living creature touched per two levels.
*Duration:* 6 hours/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)
The recipient of this spell can go without food nor water for the duration of the spell, feeling no hunger and suffering no ill effects from the deprivation. An affected creature can eat or drink normally without difficulty. When the spell ends, the creatures must resume normal eating and drinking habits, but do not feel adverse effects from the missed meals. The size of the creature is not a factor, a tiny lizard and a dragon are both fully nourished by the spell.
If a target of the spell is suffering from hunger and thirst, the spell relieves the creature as if it had eaten one healthy meal for every 6 hours of the spell's duration.
_Material Component:_ A flask of warm sake and a rice cake.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Gez (May 12, 2005)

Quick question, could I make a multiclass sohei 2/scout 2?

Here's the scout (copied from Complete Adventurer):
[sblock]Scout Table[sblock]

```
Level BAB  Fort  Refs  Will  Special-------------------------------   -Skirmish-
 1st   +0   +0    +2    +0   Skirmish, trapfinding                    +1d6 +0 AC
 2nd   +1   +0    +3    +0   Battle fortitude, uncanny dodge          +1d6 +0 AC
 3rd   +2   +1    +3    +1   Fast movement +10 ft., trackless steps   +1d6 +1 AC
 4th   +3   +1    +4    +1   Bonus feat                               +1d6 +1 AC
 5th   +3   +1    +4    +1   Evasion                                  +2d6 +1 AC
 6th   +4   +2    +5    +2   Flawless stride                          +2d6 +1 AC
 7th   +5   +2    +5    +2                                            +2d6 +2 AC
 8th   +6   +2    +6    +2   Camouflage, bonus feat                   +2d6 +2 AC
 9th   +6   +3    +6    +3                                            +3d6 +2 AC
10th   +7   +3    +7    +3   Blindsense 30 ft.                        +3d6 +2 AC
11th   +8   +3    +7    +3   Fast movement +20 ft.                    +3d6 +3 AC
12th   +9   +4    +8    +4   Bonus feat                               +3d6 +3 AC
13th   +9   +4    +8    +4                                            +4d6 +3 AC
14th  +10   +4    +9    +4   Hide in plain sight                      +4d6 +3 AC
15th  +11   +5    +9    +5                                            +4d6 +4 AC
16th  +12   +5   +10    +5   Bonus feat                               +4d6 +4 AC
17th  +12   +5   +10    +5                                            +5d6 +4 AC
18th  +13   +6   +11    +6   Free movement                            +5d6 +4 AC
19th  +14   +6   +11    +6                                            +5d6 +5 AC
20th  +15   +6   +12    +6   Blindsight 30 ft., bonus feat            +5d6 +5 AC
```
[/sblock]
*Abilities:* Dexterity helps scouts become stealthy and overcome their lack of access to heavy armor. Wisdom is also important because it affects many skills, especially Spot and Listen, that most scouts consider vital to their ability to survive in the wild and to detect enemies efficiently.
*Alignment:* Any.Scouts in military service are usually lawful.
*Hit Dice:* d8.
*Class Skills:* Balance (Dex), Cimb (Str), Craft (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge-Dungeoneering (Int), Knowledge-Geography (Int), Knowledge-Nature (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Speak Language (n/a), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex), Use Rope (Dex).
*Base Skill Points:* 8.

Scout Class Features[sblock]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiencies:* Scouts are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the handaxe, throwing axe, short sword, and shortbow. Scouts are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.
*Skirmish (Ex):* A scout relies on mobility to deal extra damage and improve her defense. She deals a number of extra d6 of damage on all attacks she makes during her turn, after having moved at least 10 feet.
The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, construct, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot, and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.
Scouts also gain a competence bonus to Armor Class during any round in which she moves at least 10 feet. The bonus applies as soon as the scout has moved 10 feet, and lasts until the start of her next turn.
A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stacks. Skirmish damage stacks with other precision-based damage, like sneak attacks.
*Trapfinding (Ex):* A scout can use the Search skill to locate traps with a DC higher than 20, and she can use the Disable Device skill to bypass a trap or disarm magic traps.
*Battle Fortitude (Ex):* At 2nd level, a scout gains a +1 competence bonus on Fortitude saves and Initiative checks. This bonus increases to +2 at 11th level and +3 at 20th level. A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Starting at 2nd level, a scout cannot be caught flat-footed and reacts to danger before her senses would normally allow her to do so.
*Fast Movement (Ex):* Starting at 3rd level, a scout gains a +10 feet enhancement bonus to her base land speed. At 11th level, this bonus increases to +20 feet.  A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
*Trackless Steps:* Beginning at 3rd level, a scout cannot be tracked in natural surroundings.
*Bonus Feats:* At 4th level and every four levels thereafter (8th, 12th, 16th, and 20th level), a scout gains a bonus feat, which must be selected from the following list: Acrobatics, Agile, Alertness, Athletic, Blind-Fight, Brachiation, Combat Expertise, Danger Sense, Dodge, Endurance, Far Shot, Great Fortitude, Hear the Unseen, Improved Initiative, Improved Swimming, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Quick Reconnoiter, Rapid Reload, Shot on the Run, Skill Focus, Spring Attack, Track.
*Evasion (Ex):* Beginning at 5th level, a scout can avoid damage from certain attacks with a successful Reflex save.
*Flawless Stride (Ex):* Starting at 6th level, a scout can move through any sort of terrain that slows movement (such as undergrowth, rubble, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment.  This ability does not let her move more quickly throught terrains that requires a Climb or Swim check to navigate, nor can she move quickly through terrain or undergrowth that has been magically manipulated to impede motion. A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
*Camouflage (Ex):* Beginning at 8th level, a scout can use the Hide skill in any sort of natural terrain. A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
*Blindsense (Ex):* At 10th level, a scout gains blindsense ability out to 30 feet.
*Hide in Plain Sight (Ex):*  Beginning at 14th level, a scout can use the Hide skill, while in any sort of natural terrain, even while being observed.
*Free Movement (Ex):* At 18th-level and higher, a scout can slip out of bonds, grapples, and even the effects of confining spells easily. This ability duplicates the effect of a _freedom of movement_ spell, except that it is always active. A scout loses this benefit when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
*Blindsight (Ex):* A 20th-level scout gains the blindsight ability out to 30 feet. Her senses become so acute that she can maneuver and fight flawlessly even in total darkness. Invisibility, darkness, and most kinds of concealment are irrelevant, though the scout must have line of effect to a creature to discern it.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ariakor (May 12, 2005)

should be ok. thoug you should adjust the background a bit and decide whether or not the character is more active as sohei or as scout when we start play


----------



## Ariakor (May 12, 2005)

*another Setting update, more to follow tomorrow*

*Recent History and current affairs of the Empire*

Since the Second Dynasty came to an End about 200 years ago, the Empire of Qilin has stayed in much the same shape. There have been several attempts at invasion by the neighbouring realm of Khem’hasar, but these proved to be unsuccessful in the end, though much blood was shed in the western mountains and the plains surrounding them. Also, the ever present threat of the Shadowlands to the north and several attempts of smaller bands of warped and mutated creatures or roving barbarian tribes from the dark lands beyond the Wall are a constant reminder to the Empire to never abandon their vigilance. Since the Second Dynasty no large-scale attack has come from the Shadowlands, but the threat posed by individual creatures or small groups who manage to bypass the watch maintained along the border remains an ever present possibility. The borders of the Empire have remained at peace for several generations now, but during the last decades unrest on a more or less regional level has plagued the Empire from time to time. Some of these revolts were only minor in scale, a local peasant uprising against to harsh a lord’s taxes, for example. But during the last few years, these uprisings occurred more and more frequently. Several larger ones actually took place in the Southern Provinces which has led some officials and magistrates to believe that the neighbouring realm of Belinquar has at least some responsibility in these occurrences. But so far nothing could be proven. Ever since the attacks from the Shadowlands  became more common, the people of the Empire have lived in fear of the shapechanging creatures at the Shadowland’s disposal. Even today, rumours start to circulate from time to time of beasts changing into man-shape and stalking among the dark streets of the Empire’s cities. One of them even went so far as to imply that one such infiltrator is even now residing at the Imperial Court. The Imperila Magistrates, ever vigilant of Shadowland incursions, tried to find truth behind this rumour, but so far it has been to no avail.
Two years ago, Laing Fanhui, the eldest bastard son of Emperor Liang Tianlong was sent to deal with a larger insurrection mounting in the Northern coastal Province of Shenghai. There, several of the local minor lords had risen against the imperial officials governing the province and sending their rightful lord fleeing to the capital. The insurrection was put down with sword and flame and order was restored to the region. Fanhui and several of his high-ranking officers were granted lands formerly belonging to the rebels. But rumours started to circulate of strange things happening in the North: of infiltrators from the Shadowlands stalking the night, of forbidden bloodmagical practises used in secret ceremonies and of the ones behind the former rebellion not having been brought to justice. One rumour even went so far as to suggest that Fanhui was in league with the Shadowlands and was secretly planning the overthrow of the Dynasty. These kinds of rumours were based on the well-known news that several of the more successful forays beyond the Great Spirit Wall had been led by Fanhui and several officers from the Corps of Mystics which were members of his personal staff.
While Fanhui was away in the North, Emperor Tianlong fell ill. His son and rightful heir, Prince Liang Jinjian returned to the capital and helped his ailing father in governing the realm. When Fanhui the Bastard returned to Qilin with his troops and learned of his father’s health, he was summoned to the palace and, together with Prince Jinjian, named Imperial Regent of the Jade Throne. During their regency the inner troubles plaguing the Empire rose in number. The provincial Dukes felt they could follow Imperial Edicts with a little room left for personal interpretation and frequent quarrels between the two Regents over Imperial policy did not help to solve these matters quickly. 
Meanwhile, Emperor Tianlong’s health got worse and worse and finally, during a very cold winter night which was noted for its clear skies, full moon but little to no stars except for the Phoenix’ Tail (a comet), Emperor Tianlong finally died. By custom, after one month of mourning, it was publicly announced that Jinjian would follow his father on the throne of Qilin. Just before New Year, the ceremony was held. Most of the lord of the provinces had come to the capital to swear allegiance to their new Emperor, except for a few ruling over border provinces too far away from the capital. With Jinjians ascension to the Imperial Throne the Time of Regency came to an end. Not six double-hours later Liang Fanhui, together with an unknown number of his followers, left the capital during the cover of night. Several of the lords present at the capital also left before dawn, having to attend pressing matters back home. Nobody knows, why the Bastard has left his brother’s side, but the rumour mill is turning fast and speculations are manifold. 
So the Third Dynasty, the Dynasty of Liang, now faces its most important trial. With the New Year Ceremony only a few days away, a lot of people wonder if the Mandate of Heaven for the Liang Dynasty is actually drawing to a close. But for everyone who says so two others voice their opinion that it will endure this crisis as it has endured others before it. So it remains to be seen if the fate of the Empire truly hangs in the balance.


----------



## Ariakor (May 13, 2005)

*The People of the Empire and surroundings*

_The Northerners_
The Nothern Provinces are sparsely populated, compared to the other Provinces of the Empire. Most of the people living there are either military personnel, condemned criminals, members of the few remaining original settlers of this area or had once been refugees from areas north of the Great Spirit Wall.  The harsh land, as well as the looming threat from the Shadowlands, does not help either in attracting new settlers. Most of the communities are rather small, mostly just supporting nearby mines or in the shadow of the huge garrisons along the Wall. The only large cities are found along the coastal areas, in the few spots where the sea is not treacherously sprinkled with reefs and cliffs. Mountain Spirit Folk also inhabit the mountains along the Wall, but most of their ancient holdings had to be abandoned due to the advancing influence from the Shadowlands. The coastal areas also harbour several communities of Sea Spirit Folk, but compared to their cities farther south, these are also rather small.

_The Easterners_
The Eastern Provinces are well-populated areas of the Empire. Here was the core of the realm during the rule of the First Dynasty and from here it started to expand. Today, more it seems like more people live here than in any other part of the Empire. Though the population consists mostly of humans, the Catfolk as well as the different Spirit Folk are also more common here than in other parts of the Empire (except, that is, for their home regions). They live together in the large cities which date back to the more humble beginnings of the realm and the Easterners see themselves not only as the geographical but cultural heart of the Empire. Here the great Guilds of the Mystics have their headquarters, the largest of the Temples can be found and the capital city of Qijing lies at the shores of  Moonwater Bay, stretching along the coast and inland for several miles.

_The Westerners_
The People of the Western Provinces were and still are known for their fierce independence and the value of their traditions. In fact, if the Second Dynasty wouldn’t have collapsed under it’s own weight, the people of the West would surely have gone into open revolt after the signs of them loosing the Mandate of Heaven had been amassing. But the rise of  the Third Dynasty cut this development short and the Westerners became one of the foremost supporters of the new Dynasty, the Emperor having spent most of his time living in Western Provinces and having made a Name for himself there. They are descendant from the nomadic tribes which had followed their herds across the wide plains at the foot of the Rising Phoenix Mountains for generations. They settled down somewhat during the First and Second Dynasty, but even today there are still tribes of nomads living in the harsh wilderness. The Westerners are known to be the best horsebreeders in the Empire and their skills at horsemanship are second to none. They form the backbone of the imperial cavalry and their horses are sought after even well outside the Empire’s borders. The Rising Phoenix Mountains are home to a few smaller communities of Mountain Spirit Folk, an ancient people of stocky humanoids with a close affiliation to the Earth and the spirits contained within. Their mountain strongholds, as well as the fortified passes, castles and watchtowers of the Empire scattered throughout the Mountins control the border for any incursions by land from the neighbouring realm of Khem’hasar. 

_The Southerners_
Today, the Southern Provinces are a vivid mixture of human and other cultures. Aside from human tribal cultures which had existed in the area almost as long as those of the Catfolk, following the subjugation of the South many people from the other provinces of the Empire moved south and mingled their own culture with that already present. The Catfolk still inhabit the deep jungle and woodland areas of the region as well as peacefully living together with the humans. Aside from these larger groups, several communities of River Spiritfolk live among the many rivers crisscrossing the South, from small villages along rivers deep in the jungle to much larger communities along the coast and the banks of the Border River. Two other groups also exist among the people of the South, but to most these are nothing more than rumours: the last of the River Dragons of ancient times are said to live in remote areas far from human civilisation, in places where the only once in a while get visited by the nature priests of the Southern People and act as oracles in times of need. The other group is even more rumour than the dragons. These are a rare breed of shapeshifting spirits which are said to be able to take the form of either human or fox. Since shapeshifters are regarded with fear by the common folk (as well as many of noble birth) of the Empire due to their usual alignment with the Shadowlands, these Fox Spirits are said to live in remote areas of the woods where their only visitors are those of nearby Huren tribes which have earned their trust. But the Huren don’t like to talk much about these and even seem to think of them as a kind of ancient folk tale which has survived the time of the First Dynasty, because since then o Fox Spirits have been encountered by humans. Bamboo Spirit Folk are living in the deeper parts of the woods and jungles, sometimes close to Baoren communities.

_People of the Dragon Isles_
The Dragon Isles are mostly inhabited by humans and an assortment of wild animals. A few more fantastical creatures are sighted from time to time but since most shipping tries to stay clear of the coral reefs around the volcanoes, they can mostly be seen only from afar. The humans themselves are loosely organised along lines of clan and family and often several of those families together take part in pirate raids along the eastern coasts, mostly operating from small, fast and highly manoeuvrable boats and sometimes with the assistance of some of the Water Spirits and the Wu-ren in association with the Element Water. Few of these rogue wu-ren are known in the dragon isles, but those who are born there are said to have a special gift for the Elements of Fire and Water which are such a determining factor in their daily life. Far from the coast, in the area known as the Dragon’s Eye, which is a large ring of coral reefs centered on a group of three larger islands in the middle of it, lies the centre of activity. Here are the largest communities and the many surrounding islands form a natural wall of protection enhanced by many a spell and bound spirit or creature over the years. The Dragon Isles themselves are also rumoured to harbour Sea Dragons, but the only proof of their existence so far have been tales of captured pirates and the occasional glimpse of a huge shadow underneath the waves. The Dragon Isles are also home to larger communities of Sea Spirit Folk which live more or less close to the communities of the pirates and have sometimes even worked together with them.

_The people of Khem’hasar_
The Khem’hasari are known for their bloodlust as well as their dabbling in Spirit Magics of the Outer Spheres. Ever since the two realms first came into close contact with each other, the people of Khem’hasar had harboured the notion of taking the rich lands of the Empire by force. They have tried for several times, unsuccessfully, but even though there has been peace for several generations the frontier doesn’t seem to quiet down. Trade is sparse, but existent in several places along the Rising Phoenix Mountains, but aside from a few caravans that cross the passes each year, most traffic between the two realms is strictly monitored by the imperial military. The people of Khem’hasar are famous for their inventions, which utilize unknown magical processes to summon spirits from the Outer Spheres along the Elemental Reaches and bind them to machines to do their creator’s bidding. The most spectacular of these are the flying machines, which are often used for the military forces of the Khem’hasar, but sometimes they even appear in civil service (though most of the time this happens within the borders of Khem’hasar). The realm of Khem’hasar is a federation of large and wealthy city states ruled by a caste of priests and mages able to summon these kinds of spirits. To the people of the Empire able to contact Elemental and Nature Spirits these summoned Spirits appear to be totally alien. Nobody knows what kind of spirits these are, but their apparent aggressive and malevolent nature suggests that these are not typically found within the Heavenly Order. And sometimes, the people controlling them just seem to be as alien as the spirits themselves.

_The People of Belinquar_
The people of Belinquar are often encountered in the markets and bazaars of the cities near the Border River, but some of their trade caravans even go further up the coast to deliver their exotic collection of spices, herbs and other stuff not found on imperial soil to the ever growing group of paying customers. They are humans, but have darker skin than even those of Southern birth, more rounded blue and brown eyes and a way of moving that reminds most observers distantly of the Catfolk of the South. There are even Catfolk amongst their caravans, hired guards or merchants from distant tribes living among the people of Belinquar, but members of other Spirit Folk races have not been observed to live in the realm. The people of Belinquar pay homage to a six-armed goddess, who by herself unites all aspects of life for the people and is revered in the so-called Temples of Many Faces. It is said that on special occasions they bring human sacrifices to their goddess, either slaves or those captured on raids or during battles. This, as well as other cultural differences, has made the people of the Empire wary of interacting with their Belinquaran counterparts, because it so much resembles the practise of blood magic used in a wide range of ceremonies among the tribes of the Shadowlands. But nevertheless trade flourishes and both people try to get along when visiting the other country. Sometimes, though, there are those who think that all of this is just part of a scheme aiming at attacking the Empire unawares. But so far, the sceptics have been proven wrong.


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2005)

This looks great .

-

I've almost completed my character, except for the last part of her background information (the adventuring part). I think I'll wait for the game to start and then fit the background into the plot.


----------



## Ariakor (May 13, 2005)

that's fine with me. i just have to get you all involved in the start of things then, but i hope that won't be too much of a problem


----------



## Ariakor (May 13, 2005)

*The Lists*

so, just a quick recap for me, the waiting-list and active-player list:

Players:
Valenar elf
Ferrix
Rhialto (character already posted)
sword-dancer (character after weekend)
Isida Kep'Tukari (character already posted)
Nephtys (character already posted)

Waiting:
Seeten (character already posted)
Gez

So, Valenar Elf and Ferrix, if you two are still interested, give me a short note here or post your character in the character thread over the weekend. otherwise i'll give your two spots to the ones on the WL.
I'd also like to start the game soon after the weekend, so if you can't post full stats right away just your character's name, race and basic details (like concept and/or class) would suffice for the beginning.


----------



## Gez (May 14, 2005)

Character has been posted in the RG.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 16, 2005)

Sorry for my lateness.

I´ve posted the Char in the the PC Thread and think I´ve something forgotten.

btw Which Weapon(if) replaces the Wakizashi for the shugenja?


----------



## Rhialto (May 17, 2005)

Well, that puts us at six players, for the nonce...


----------



## Ariakor (May 17, 2005)

well, no word from the other two, so i guess everyone who has posted a character by now is in 

i have to go to class now, but after that (in about 5 hours or something) i'll set up the IC thread and we can beginn.

sword-dancer: wakizashi can be kept or replaced with a scimitar. and your character seems to be at least 1 feat short of what he is allowed at level 4

i'll post the link here later


----------



## Ariakor (May 17, 2005)

*IC thread finally up*

it took me  bit longer than i imagined, but i finally put up the ic-thread with a short intro for each of your characters. if you don't like it or want parts of it changed, just tell me.

you can find it here:
Tianchao Wangguo IC Thread


----------



## sword-dancer (May 17, 2005)

Not only this, but I don`t found howare HP determined?


----------



## Ariakor (May 18, 2005)

at each level, you receive the hit dice mentioned for your class plus your con-modifier. in your case that qould be 1d6+1. at first level, you get maximum hitpoints (you don't roll for that) and each level after that you roll 1d6+1 to see how many hit points you get. then just add up


----------



## sword-dancer (May 18, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> ooc: taint is the influence of the shadowlands on all living creatures, the very essence that corrupts the weak to do the shadowland's bidding. It can corrupt items, people, places and spirits. Certain types of magic are also considered tainted, spreading the influence of the shadowlands




Sorry, my OOC Question was, are theses problems Natural for my PC or could he see that there is taint involved.


----------



## Ariakor (May 18, 2005)

okay, i musunderstood that, i think.

for your character there is a difference between "normal" problems mortals and spirits have with each other (disputes over things and other stuff) and things affected by taint. your character can use his "sense Elements" ability to gain information about items, places, people and how they are affected by the elements. this includes whether or not something has been tainted with the Tain of the Shadowlands. Now, usually you have to concentrate on that ability in order to use it. but if it is already feelable without actively concentrating, then there surely is something at odds. so just by feeling it like that your character knows that it isn't something normal.
and youcan still make skill checks to get further knowledge on that kind of stuff your character might posess.

hope that helps, if not, specifiy the question further, please.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 19, 2005)

That is  what i need toknow thanks.


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

Ahh.  The classic rivalry between formal LG and casual NG...


----------



## sword-dancer (May 20, 2005)

@Rhialto

Only to clear it, the _sentences  in Italics_ are the thoughts of my character, not what he speaks.


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> @Rhialto
> 
> Only to clear it, the _sentences  in Italics_ are the thoughts of my character, not what he speaks.




I'm aware of that.  But Chou's a reasonably perceptive fellow--he notices the little things.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 20, 2005)

Yes he really   must be, noticing his thoughts , because there was noflash on his face


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

Trust me, from personal experience--people tend to give away a lot more than they THINK they do in conversations, sometimes from simple changes of expression.  That's how mentalists are able operate at all.

As for no flash on the face--seeing as he's a from a rather sheltered upbringing and has no ranks in Bluff, I rather doubt that.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 20, 2005)

1 I`m going more on his diplomacy, royalty/Nobility(Etiquette).
I wouldn`t be good manners to let somebody so uneducated get his feelings.


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

...

To make this clear, this isn't some one-upmanship thing.  I've no doubt your character picked up on the general attitude Chou expressed in his post as well.  I personally think a sort of unstated, but understood personality clash would be both entertaining and in-character.  If this is honestly a major bone of contention I will strike the post.

That out of the way, I believe the rules are quite clear that Bluff counters Sense Motive and Sense Motive counters Bluff.  Bluff is training yourself in making your thoughts and actions to appear other than what they are--Diplomacy is more the ability to gain a favorable position/attitude through politeness and well-turned arguments, while Profession: Courtier would be more an inside knowledge of how the rituals of the court work...


----------



## sword-dancer (May 20, 2005)

I wanted only to make a clear a misunderstanding, I get it that Chou get an impression of his true attitude or feelings, not unlikely from Arishan`s  words, or more exactly from what he not said.


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm glad we sorted things out.  Sorry for any misunderstanding I inadvertantly caused.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 21, 2005)

Hello

At last until the end of next week I will be camping  and not able to post.

have a nice weekend

sword-dancer


----------



## Ariakor (May 24, 2005)

Hi.

Unless someone wants to continue talking about the plans, I'll be assuming that you start out on your journey as planned tomorrow. Or do you want to wait for sword-dancer to be able to join in again?
I'm sorry, i'm kinda new to gming a PbP-game.

Cheers, Ariakor


----------



## Gez (May 24, 2005)

Proceed! Usually, when players are absent, their characters become NPCs until their return. A full week is too long an interruption.


----------



## Rhialto (May 24, 2005)

Agreed.  Anyway, it's likely it will take us a week to get to anything important...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2005)

I got a Know (arcana) check of 23.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 27, 2005)

I´m back


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2005)

And so am I .


----------



## sword-dancer (May 28, 2005)

We should use all the same style to discern between Speaking, acting and thoughts.


----------



## Gez (May 28, 2005)

My personal habits:

_« In character speak. »_
Actions, and character thoughts.
_[OOC: Out-of-character comments and questions.]_


----------



## sword-dancer (May 28, 2005)

"In Char speak"

*Actions*

_Thoughts_


----------



## Nephtys (May 28, 2005)

"Speach"
Actions
_Thoughts_

[ooc:Rulesspeak]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2005)

"In character speech."

*actions*

_Thoughts_

OOC - Rules


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

Know (arcana) check - 23


----------



## Gez (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, what now?


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi.

I'm really sorry, i had wanted to post earlier but i had trouble accessing the site yesterday. will post now and then we can continue, if you all are still interested


----------



## Gez (Jun 16, 2005)

Of course we are!


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 16, 2005)

I  check the Thread daily.


----------



## Ariakor (Jun 16, 2005)

oh, ok. i try to check daily, but sometimes i have trouble doing so. hope that it does not get too frequent in the next time


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

Yup, still interested.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm very interested.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 16, 2005)

Ariakor said:
			
		

> oh, ok. i try to check daily, but sometimes i have trouble doing so.



Don`t see it as a Problem, there are more important things in live.

btw over the weekend form Friday i´ve a meeting with my gamers club.


----------



## Gez (Jun 29, 2005)

Move Silently check 11+3=14.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 7, 2005)

I´m gone to Feen-Con till  monday.


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry that i did not answer earlier, but i was unable to have internet access for the last week or so. i will update tomorrow and thursday, but due to some troubles i've had (and which i'll probably be having through next week) i won't be able to access the boards that much. But after that i'll be there again regularely. sorry for the delay


----------



## Gez (Jul 27, 2005)

As long as the hiatus is only temporary, I'm happy.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't worry, it's great to have you back.  
I've always wondered, what's it like to live in New China?


----------



## Ariakor (Jul 27, 2005)

Depends on what you are doing when you are here 
I tried to spend my time there studying chinese (because its my major at university), but otherwise its relatively easy and relaxed, compared to life in europe. everything is much less expensive, though you don't have everything available as you're used to at home. the chinese are really friendly towards foreigners and are always happy to talk to you if you speak their language, though they also know you have more money available to spend (probably) than they do and so they also charge you more from time to time. otherwise it's a totaly different experience, with a whole lot more people on the streets even in the "smaller" citiesand the totaly different food and everything else. i liked it here (most of the time)but now i'm preparing to move my stuff back home to germany, because my stipend here is over


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds great. I've always wanted to study chinese (they'll rule the world 30 years from now, after all ), but I've never had the time. China has always fascinated me, but I know far too little about it.


----------



## Ariakor (Aug 25, 2005)

Ho.

I'll be out of town until next tuesday and won't be able to access the game till then. 

cheers, Ariakor


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 16, 2005)

If the list isn't entirely too long, I'd like to request a spot on the alternates list. I'm debating between either a barbarian brawler or a psychotic shaman.

Heh, and huzzah for alliterations. Anyhow, in the event that I get an alternate slot, I will gladly post my character in the Rogue Gallery; so far, the game world is mounting up to be something that looks extremely fun.


----------



## sword-dancer (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry but my Computer is defect, till i get irepaired ad running my character is in the hand of the gm.


----------



## Gez (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh sh... One player leaving, another having technical troubles... Please don't die, Tianchao Wangguo! I enjoy you!


GSFRumble, I think a slot is now open to you. I think the best, story-wise, would be that you take Jian Guo until Ariakor can introduce your own character.


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 13, 2005)

GSF Rumble, if you still want to take part, please post your character and i'll see where i can fit you in, until then, i think gez's suggestion would be a godd solution.


----------



## Gez (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe you could mail him to tell him he can start to play ?


----------



## Ariakor (Nov 13, 2005)

i tried but he does not wish to receive emails..so i hope he'll read the message soon


----------

